# Question about sandblasting some metal steps



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I've got some metal steps that I'm contracted to prep, spot prime and finish coat. Originally, the job called for pressure washing, wire brushing rusted spots, spot priming and finish coating. Now after several conversations with different paint salesman, the people want me to sandblast the steps. 

This is the better way and will definitely give the paint job a longer life. My question is how do you sandblast properly? Is it similar to pressure washing and can I learn it quickly on the fly? I'm not sure I realize the mess it's going to create or even if I could do them justice. I've pressure washed a thousand jobs, just never sandblasted. I would appreciate it if someone could give me some proper tips on the do's and don'ts. I'm also worried about cars that are around, they will need to be moved away I'm sure. I'm going to also charge them more money, as this was not in the original contract. How big of a deal is sandblasting metal steps??


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

...w w
Yeah I've used media blasting before
The only question I have is how many steps and where are they?


----------



## simmons (Mar 21, 2006)

It's not a big deal to sandblast! But you better worry about sandblasting everything that shouldn't be sandblasted! It would probably be the best way to go but-here are a few things to think about-
*which type of abrasive to use to achieve the proper profile
*how much pressure to use
*what size nozzle to use
*rebound(the way abrasive ricochets) will it be landing in areas you cant clean?
*troubleshooting equipment - in 25yrs of blasting I've hardly ever seen a
set-up that didn't need some kind of tweeking
--why don't you get a couple of quotes from a sandblast contractor and see if you can paint it? That would give you a good chance to see a set up through finished product! my two cents....


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have blasted only a few times, scoot frames dry and my boat bottom wet. There is not much to it, just don't start too close.


----------

